# Weekend in Vancouver



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

I went out this past weekend to shoot in B&W. Ironically, my fave shot is one I took stealthily (OK, maybe creepily) but in colour:
https://flic.kr/p/pxqA21


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Lots of great photos in your Flickr library Shawn. 👍

One thing I just don't get, is this whole zombie thing that's been going on for years now. I simply don't understand the draw.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> Lots of great photos in your Flickr library Shawn. 👍


Thanks!



> One thing I just don't get, is this whole zombie thing that's been going on for years now. I simply don't understand the draw.


LOL I'm with you on that. It was fun taking pics but I'd never participate.


----------

